# اجمل بنت في افغانستان



## طحبوش (17 يناير 2010)

*جمال طبيعي تبارك الله لا مكياج ولا تجميل*

​ ​ *خديجة كراني مقدمة النشرة الجوية في قناة الأفغان الأولى*















بس بجد دي المزيعة اتصورو  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zama (17 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنت عسول يا طحبوش ..

قولى بئى يعنى أيه طحبوش ؟؟

أشكرك حبيبى ع الموضوع الجميل ..


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

مين دي يا طحبوش ؟؟
تعرفها ؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (18 يناير 2010)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أنت عسول يا طحبوش ..
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا مينا 

طحبوش يعني كلبوظ هههههههههههههههههههه 

شكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## طحبوش (18 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> مين دي يا طحبوش ؟؟
> تعرفها ؟؟؟



*خديجة كراني مقدمة النشرة الجوية في قناة الأفغان الأولى

ههههههههه بس والله لو اشفها بالشارع مش هعرفها هههههههههههههه 

شكرا لمرورك الجميل جدا
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكت كتير 
حتى المذيعة شكلها كدة 
ودى يفرقوها ازاى عن اى واحدة شغالة معاهم فى نفس المكان ههههههههه


----------



## شادو_122 (18 يناير 2010)

انتم تصورون السيده مريم بالحجاب
وملفوفه وانتم لا تلتزمون بيه
شكرا وننتظر جديدك


----------



## طحبوش (18 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد ضحكت كتير
> حتى المذيعة شكلها كدة
> ودى يفرقوها ازاى عن اى واحدة شغالة معاهم فى نفس المكان ههههههههه




ههههههه ربنا يديم الضحكة و الفرح يا ديدي 
شكرا ليكي على مرورك الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (18 يناير 2010)

شادو_122 قال:


> انتم تصورون السيده مريم بالحجاب
> وملفوفه وانتم لا تلتزمون بيه
> شكرا وننتظر جديدك




اهلا بيك و ربنا يباركك و شكرا ع مرورك الكريم


----------



## نونوس14 (18 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا بصراحة قمر قمر يعنى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى طحبوش انت دمك خفيف اوى*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ده ايه العسل ده عفريتة ياناس زى القمر عايزة واحدة زيها لحسن المكنسة ياظت عندنا ههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك على الموضوع


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا بصراحة قمر قمر يعنى*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى طحبوش انت دمك خفيف اوى*




شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك وانت زي العسل مرور جميل جدا


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ده ايه العسل ده عفريتة ياناس زى القمر عايزة واحدة زيها لحسن المكنسة ياظت عندنا ههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع



ههههههههههههه خلاص بكرا هبعتلك وحدة ههههههههه 
شكرا على المرور الي زي السكر يا عشوقة ربنا يباركك


----------



## alpha&omega (20 يناير 2010)

الحلاوة حلاوة الروح
هههههههههههههههه
المهم الالقاء الجيد :close_tem


----------



## magdy_ip (20 يناير 2010)

:heat:





شادو_122 قال:


> انتم تصورون السيده مريم بالحجاب
> وملفوفه وانتم لا تلتزمون بيه
> شكرا وننتظر جديدك



على الرغم م ان موضوع اخويا طحبوش تحفه بس اللى ضحكنى اكتر تعليقك 

العدرا كانت محجبه :heat::heat:


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

alpha&omega قال:


> الحلاوة حلاوة الروح
> هههههههههههههههه
> المهم الالقاء الجيد :close_tem




هههههههههههه اه معاك حق نورت ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

magdy_ip قال:


> :heat:
> 
> على الرغم م ان موضوع اخويا طحبوش تحفه بس اللى ضحكنى اكتر تعليقك
> 
> العدرا كانت محجبه :heat::heat:



ههههههههه طيب نعمل ايه مثلا نحول الموضوع ساحة مناقشة هو هيك رأيو اذا يقدر يثبت رأيو بادلة في ساحة للنقاش
هههههههههههههه 
شكرا لمرورك التحفة ربنا يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (20 يناير 2010)

*جميلة قوى القفشة دى ياطحبوش يا أخويا*
*أكيد مذيعة تلفزيون أسسسسسسسسسسسود*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

حلو  حلووووووووووو

مشكوووور*


----------



## طحبوش (22 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *جميلة قوى القفشة دى ياطحبوش يا أخويا*
> *أكيد مذيعة تلفزيون أسسسسسسسسسسسود*



شكرا على مرورك الجميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## طحبوش (22 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلو  حلووووووووووو
> 
> مشكوووور*



شكرا على مرورك الجميل جدا يا كليمو


----------

